# Low pressure church around Kennesaw/Acworth?



## GA native (Mar 1, 2015)

I am looking for a church to attend. 
I avoid the turbo-christians (as defined by Neil Boortz). And the services that are more like shareholder meetings. I want a good environment for my girls to grow up in, and a peer group to help me become a better man. 

Can you help a brother out?


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 1, 2015)

Love my church man. Wildwood Baptist on Wade Green.  We have Wednesday night classes too. Mens Fraternity teaches biblical principles of manhood.  Just started a man and his marriage series. There is free childcare / youth groups too.  My boys Love it. You are welcome to join us Wednesday at 6:30 or Sunday for small group and service. Shoot me a message.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 3, 2015)

There are a ton of churches in that area, and the contemporary scene is more common than traditional.  

Every church you go to will ahve positives and negatives.  You know what you are looking for, visit around until you find it.  Unfortunately, everybody's opinion on where to go will be tainted with some form of bias.....that's human nature.

Good luck.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 3, 2015)

Go out and try a few.  

Listen to past sermons online.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 3, 2015)

GA native said:


> I want a good environment for my girls to grow up in,


That should be your home.


GA native said:


> and a peer group to help me become a better man.


I recommend the prophets and apostles.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 3, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> I recommend the prophets and apostles.



Not sure they were "low pressure".

All kidding aside, I think I understand a little bit of what the OP is saying.  That being said, imo, it is dangerous to go to a church that is just a gathering place and tries to help people be better people.  Many preach a false gospel and water down the message so much that it does nothing but give false assurance to those that attend.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 3, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> That being said, imo, it is dangerous to go to a church that is just a gathering place and tries to help people be better people.



It's also rare to find a church which views itself as a body and not a weekly event.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> It's also rare to find a church which views itself as a body and not a weekly event.



Another agreement here.  

It has become a production....an emotional high, with no substance.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 3, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Another agreement here.







rjcruiser said:


> It has become a production....an emotional high, with no substance.



When I figured that out, I felt dirty for participating.  When I tried to discuss with fellow believers, I was made to feel dirty for even questioning this. 

I got, and am, very frustrated.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> When I figured that out, I felt dirty for participating.  When I tried to discuss with fellow believers, I was made to feel dirty for even questioning this.
> 
> I got, and am, very frustrated.



Hey...let's just sing a praise song and raise our hands.  You'll feel much better knowing that all your fountains are flowing.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 3, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> hey...let's just sing a praise song and raise our hands.  You'll feel much better knowing that all your fountains are flowing.



 .


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Mar 3, 2015)

GA native said:


> I am looking for a church to attend.
> I avoid the turbo-christians (as defined by Neil Boortz). And the services that are more like shareholder meetings. I want a good environment for my girls to grow up in, and a peer group to help me become a better man.
> 
> Can you help a brother out?



I would avoid picking a church only because I wanted my "ego" massaged: Come as you are leave as you were. If you're looking for a good environment for the kids, make one at home. If you're looking for a way to become a better man, read the Bible. Church is a gathering place for believers to prop each other up on the leaning side: to give a body of believers a sense of heritage and place. Church should be relocated to the piece of bread alongside the meat 'n 'taters. So far as the "low pressure" thing; you don't get a hose with low pressure to pressure wash your house, do you? Why wouldn't the same principle apply to church also?


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have no idea about any of this stuff. Other than it sounds like people don't like church. My church us awesome! Many will come and find a bunch wrong with it. They will sit in the balcony and avoid everyone there. Then they will go do that somewhere else. A few will stick around and get connected with others. Welcome to join us. My family is blessed to have the people we have through our church.


----------



## GA native (Mar 31, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> That should be your home.
> 
> I recommend the prophets and apostles.



You are absolutely correct. 

I am looking to improve myself. But I have never felt close to God in a church pew. 

I apologize for wasting everyone's time with this thread.


----------



## ratlird (Mar 31, 2015)

We love Burnt Hickory Baptist, really good children/student programs and life groups for adults.
http://www.burnthickory.com


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 31, 2015)

GA native said:


> You are absolutely correct.
> 
> I am looking to improve myself. But I have never felt close to God in a church pew.
> 
> I apologize for wasting everyone's time with this thread.



Maybe Gem is saying you are looking for a Church to do something that it can't.

I'm not sure but I would think the right Church could be a place to discuss these prophets and apostles. It could be a good learning environment along with the home to raise children and a place for children to learn about Christianity.

You definitely aren't wasting anyone's time. I believe you were looking for specific Churches more than pointers on how to pick a Church.
You got a couple of recommendations, perhaps more locals will respond.

You might try a local forum such as Topix although I know you value like minded people on this forum. I did see someone on Topix ask about Wildwood Baptist Church that Bob recommended.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 31, 2015)

Bro. you didn't waste anyone's time here. Every reply had some thought put into it, and I believe they care. Some may have got off track, but that just happens. I would recommend ours, but it's about 6 miles south of the FL/GA line, so likely not helpful. Good luck in your quest.


----------

